# Ice Age plant brought back



## Gcroz (Feb 21, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/flowering-plant-revived-30-000-years-russian-permafrost-200137925--abc-news.html

Thought you all might find this interesting. Imagine the possibilities of reviving ancient orchid species! Might make some interesting hybrids...


----------



## Ray (Feb 21, 2012)

Jurassic Park, here we come!


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 21, 2012)

Ray said:


> Jurassic Park, here we come!



I imagine giant sized slipper orchids from dinosaur times! Flowers big enough to be pollinated by all those giant bugs that used to roam the earth. Probably not a reality, but it would be very cool! Especially for hybridizing.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 21, 2012)

So cool! :drool: ...and spooky! :evil:

:wink:


----------



## Ray (Feb 21, 2012)

Except that orchids - relatively speaking - just aren't all that "old", are they?


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Feb 21, 2012)

It's beautiful! And amazing that it could still be alive & grow after all this time.


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 21, 2012)

Ray said:


> Except that orchids - relatively speaking - just aren't all that "old", are they?



I have no idea. But, if you believe in evolution as I do, there were at least probably "proto-orchids."


----------



## Shiva (Feb 21, 2012)

Ray said:


> Except that orchids - relatively speaking - just aren't all that "old", are they?



They have to be! It takes a lot of time and generations to develop into so many species and families spread out around the globe. Given the specialisation over time, I'd say their ancestors probably lived at the time of the Pangea breakup, some 200 million years ago. The characteristics that made orchids different from other plants had to develop before the continents got too far apart. The species we know today are probably up to a few million years old.


----------



## nikv (Feb 21, 2012)

We're talking about a thirty-thousand year old species. Not one that is thirty million years old. Big difference.


----------



## emydura (Feb 21, 2012)

This isn't a species that has gone instinct has it? You can still find this species today. In evolutionary time, 30,000 years ago is still recent.


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 21, 2012)

Well boo to both of you. I thought the concept was fun, and that it might provide some enjoyment imagining the possibilities. But yes, it is just a boring old flower and not very interesting.

Now back to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## nikv (Feb 21, 2012)

Gcroz, I wasn't dismissing the beautiful flower nor the scientific achievement that brought it about. Merely pointing out that all of the diverse flora found in the world of orchids didn't evolve in thirty-thousand years. That's far too short a time for the imense diversity to occur. Please don't get me wrong. I think it is amazing! And who knows what other beauties scientists will be able to resurrect?


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 21, 2012)

I appreciate your comment and no explanation is necessary. My intentions of posting were not to indicate that orchids evolved in 30,000 years, but to note an achievement which "could" bring about new achievements in botany. My original post indicated the concept of "imagination" as to what this might herald for the future, and that direction was where I'd hoped this thread would go.

Imagination, gentleness, and enthusiasm are rare enough traits in this world. To be constantly bombarded with sterile reality, while in the imaginary world of the internet no less, grows tiresome to me. Particularly when the intent was to provoke imagination.

I do apologize for the directness of my response and for any offense felt by the readers.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 21, 2012)

I found it interesting George.


----------



## emydura (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, I agree with NIKV. My comment wasn't meant to be dismissive of this finding. This is a huge story and I am glad you brought it to our attention. Like you, I imagine what possibilities could occur down the track. Apparently there were many different types of seed found in these squirrel nests, so hopefully they can bring back things that are even more exciting. Plants that may no longer be with us maybe.

They have always talked about recreating woolly mammoths from frozen preserved specimens in the permafrost. Now that would be exciting.


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 21, 2012)

emydura said:


> They have always talked about recreating woolly mammoths from frozen preserved specimens in the permafrost. Now that would be exciting.



Oh man!!! I agree with you there.  How cool would it be to see mammoths roaming the country again (as if people would allow that )! 

On a related note... have fossil orchids, or "proto-orachids, ever been found? Not that fossils would allow for "resurrection" but just curious if they have ever been found.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2012)

This story was on NPR today -- I was listening to it as I was cleaning and prepping my orchids for the show this weekend. It would have been fun if it were an orchid!


----------



## gonewild (Feb 21, 2012)

As I recall there has been one fossil orchid found. maybe it was only fossil pollen, I can't remember but it was described as a member of the orchid family.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2012)

gonewild said:


> As I recall there has been one fossil orchid found. maybe it was only fossil pollen, I can't remember but it was described as a member of the orchid family.



I thought it was a bee with orchid pollen sacs still on it.


----------



## gonewild (Feb 21, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> I thought it was a bee with orchid pollen sacs still on it.



Yes that was it!

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/08/070829-orchid-fossil.html

There is actually one more fossil orchid of actual flower parts that is in a private collection.


----------



## Ray (Feb 22, 2012)

10-15-million years old!


----------



## bullsie (Feb 23, 2012)

Finding 'lost' life is wonderful. But I sure would rather see a great deal more fanfare and effort into keeping the 'present' life forms from hitting the extinct list.


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 23, 2012)

bullsie said:


> Finding 'lost' life is wonderful. But I sure would rather see a great deal more fanfare and effort into keeping the 'present' life forms from hitting the extinct list.



That's an excellent point. What is interesting is how this could apply to a seed bank and "resurrecting" extinct species. I'm not a scientist, but I would suppose that having the ability to bring back ancient plants and animals would indicate the ability to do so with more recently extinct species.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 23, 2012)

bullsie said:


> Finding 'lost' life is wonderful. But I sure would rather see a great deal more fanfare and effort into keeping the 'present' life forms from hitting the extinct list.


You are absolutely correct!


----------

